# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Microsoft XBOX] Προβλημα με dvd drive xbox360

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατ'αρχην αν μπορω
στο xbox 360. 170mb λευκο να βαλω dvd drive το ts-H943 αντι Philips lite on.θα το διαβαση η μητρικη??γιατι τα αλλαξα και με το h943  δεν διαβαζη τα δισκακια αναβη το λειζερ αλλα δεν παει πανω κατω μηπως θελει καμια ρυθμιση το λειζερ στο h943 ειναι καινουργιο το λειζερ .το καλαει το αφαιρεσα.

----------

